# L1 & E10 my perfect match



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Think i'm going to enjoy the next couple of years learning to match these two up.

My L1 and after much deliberation a shiny new E10.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

really nice, you will love that combo


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Can now understand why you delayed the tv upgrade, ha ha.

Niice pairing indeed.

Enjoy!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Savvy set up - nice.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice. Excellent choice.


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Beautiful set up there


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Change the hopper for the shorter one, makes it look loads better...


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

So shiny. Lovely set up.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Very very nice sir!!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Very nice looking machines.......


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

A great match for sure. A wise choice, lots of great coffee ahead for you by the looks of things.


----------

